
The inside story of Trump’s shambolic transition team - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/sep/27/this-guy-doesnt-know-anything-the-inside-story-of-trumps-shambolic-transition-team
======
ddebernardy
Positing this for the lessons learned factor that founders and managers can
take away for private businesses.

I've had a number of clients who had little if any onboarding or transition
processes and/or lots of organizational debt [1]. I've lost count of the
number of times where I was almost immediately delivering value to a new
client by simply documenting what I discovered about the company and how it
worked while I was onboarding myself.

It was quite fascinating to me that the US administration is required to
onboard successor administrations by law. If I am not mistaking, the way we do
the same across Europe is to keep the administration basically in place and
only change the people at the very top. The UK case is delectably documented
in the _Yes, Minister_ sitcom [2].

[1]: [https://steveblank.com/2015/05/19/organizational-debt-is-
lik...](https://steveblank.com/2015/05/19/organizational-debt-is-like-
technical-debt-but-worse/)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_Minister](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_Minister)

